# My toy box



## Ram48 (Jun 24, 2014)

This is my attached garage and represents over 40 years of planning and dreaming. It really is my dream shop come true, although it is still very much a work in progress


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 24, 2014)

What a beautiful shop.  Congratulations.

I do see a couple of small problems, the floor is too clean, and there are horizontal surfaces with nothing on them.:rofl:


----------



## chips&more (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you kidding me!!!! And a two post car lift too!!!! Geez, you put yourself pretty high up on that ladder. Maybe so high that no one else can reach you? Very, very nice!!!!


----------



## Andre (Jun 24, 2014)

*faint* Your stuff is too nice....someone ban this guy!

Seriously though, welcome!


----------



## rc63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow!, I hope mine ends up somewhat close to that one day.
Sweet shop Sir!












Bob


----------



## RandyM (Jun 25, 2014)

Holy Smoke, I like what you done with the place. :thumbsup2: I bet it is really hard to leave at days end.


And I really :thankyou: for taking the time to share your space with us.


Soooooo, what's under the car cover?


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 25, 2014)

Very nice setup. I noticed that you have the exact same Wilton 14" vertical bandsaw as I do plus I have the exact same white overhead cabinets/cupboards.  

However, they are always a "work in progress".  My shop has undergone multiple metamorphosis, each time I purchase some large equipment I have to rethink the layout.

When I built the shop in 1995 I had 1150 square foot which would encompass a two car and multiple motorcycle workshop.  Now nearly 20-years later with the amount of tools and equipment I am down to a one car, couple of motorcycle and full machine shop.

Mike.


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2014)

Now that's a place I could just go sit and look and dream about what machine I was going to add next!  No wait, there is nothing else needed!  Very nice shop,  thanks for sharing with us!

David


----------



## Ram48 (Jun 25, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Holy Smoke, I like what you done with the place. :thumbsup2: I bet it is really hard to leave at days end.
> 
> 
> And I really :thankyou: for taking the time to share your space with us.
> ...



I will tell you if you promise not to laugh. But first I will tell you about the car. It makes 597 HP to the wheels and runs the 1/4 mile in 10.2 seconds at 142 MPH It was built by my son and I and about 90% of it was done in this shop by us a true home built hot rod.
Ok  I told you it put 597 hp to the wheels right?
I forgot to mention it puts it to the FRONT wheels.
 The car is a 2004 Dodge Neon SRT 4 
It was the second fastest stock turbo car in the country and Now with the big turbo and 37 pounds of boost it was the 7th fastest SRT-4 in the country in 2012. My son decided to sell the car a few months ago.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 25, 2014)

Ram48 said:


> I will tell you if you promise not to laugh. But first I will tell you about the car. It makes 597 HP to the wheels and runs the 1/4 mile in 10.2 seconds at 142 MPH It was built by my son and I and about 90% of it was done in this shop by us a true home built hot rod.
> Ok  I told you it put 597 hp to the wheels right?
> I forgot to mention it puts it to the FRONT wheels.
> The car is a 2004 Dodge Neon SRT 4
> It was the second fastest stock turbo car in the country and Now with the big turbo and 37 pounds of boost it was the 7th fastest SRT-4 in the country in 2012. My son decided to sell the car a few months ago.



That is awesome.  I love the home built, blue color race car building.  That is what made racing, racing.

Mike.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 25, 2014)

:greenwithenvy:

According to wifey (18+ yrs of experience into her dad garage, and knowing many other garages), yours has an "*Ikea showroom look*" :biggrin:

:congratulations:


----------



## Ram48 (Jun 25, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> :greenwithenvy:
> 
> According to wifey (18+ yrs of experience into her dad garage, and knowing many other garages), yours has an "*Ikea showroom look*" :biggrin:
> 
> :congratulations:



I have to remember that one.
Thanks


----------



## rmack898 (Jun 25, 2014)

That's a nice shop, very cool.

Every shop needs a re-loading bench.

Tell us about the Novacon mill and what kind of parts you run on it.


----------



## ELHEAD (Jun 25, 2014)

How does anyone work in such an orderly environment?


----------



## RandyM (Jun 26, 2014)

Ram48 said:


> I will tell you if you promise not to laugh. But first I will tell you about the car. It makes 597 HP to the wheels and runs the 1/4 mile in 10.2 seconds at 142 MPH It was built by my son and I and about 90% of it was done in this shop by us a true home built hot rod.
> Ok  I told you it put 597 hp to the wheels right?
> I forgot to mention it puts it to the FRONT wheels.
> The car is a 2004 Dodge Neon SRT 4
> It was the second fastest stock turbo car in the country and Now with the big turbo and 37 pounds of boost it was the 7th fastest SRT-4 in the country in 2012. My son decided to sell the car a few months ago.



Very Cooooool! Sounds like a lot of quality father/son time. Thank you for sharing the story. I am thinking another father/son project is in order, what is on the list?


----------



## Ram48 (Jun 26, 2014)

rmack898 said:


> That's a nice shop, very cool.
> 
> Every shop needs a re-loading bench.
> 
> Tell us about the Novacon mill and what kind of parts you run on it.



I really like the Novakon it is strong powerful and accurate. Great customer service and they answered all my noob questions quickly and without making me feel dumb. 


I have owned the it for a little over a year and spent most of that time teaching myself Cad, Cam, and Mach3. I use Bobcad-cam and find it easy to learn.
 I am a retired construction Electrician, a world where more often then not + - 1/4 inch is considered spot on and an 1/8th is overkill
so this is a whole new ball game for me. I have made a few practice things mostly engraving and facing. I just made my first "real" part for Discovery place a hands on children's science museum here in Charlotte. My son in law works there and he is one of the instructors that develop monthly programs.
They needed something to hold a CD so they could bounce a laser off of it and show how different cd's will refract the laser differently (think hi tech kaleidoscope) The kids get to change the discs so it had to be "bomb proof" as my SIL says. 
I used two pieces of Corian cut a pocket in one to hold the cd and a profile in the other just a bit smaller in Dia. to hold the cd in the pocket.


----------



## mark spencer (Jun 26, 2014)

outstanding shop,thanks for showing it to us  :winner:


----------

